# DecalGirl Lily K2 skin; blackberry bonus shot



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

So, I got the K2 decalgirl skin in Lily - it arrived yesterday and I put it right on. My husband stole the extra piece and trimmed it to fit the back panel of his blackberry, because our daughters insisted that it be decorated as well. My poor iPhone, which took this picture for us, is really bummed out, but sadly must wear a protective case that precludes use of a skin, because I am a klutz who drops it too often (luckily my K2 is large enough not to slip through my fumble fingers!).



I can't make that show up bigger. If you click here: http://picasaweb.google.com/webhill/Random?feat=directlink#5313419974861930946 you can see it full size.

-h.

*DecalGirl link*


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

It's beautiful!  I have that skin on my K1 and I love it.  What a clever idea using the extra bit for the blackberry.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Looks nice.


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

oo pretty! I am still debating over what skin to get for my Kindle 2, that's one of the options I'm considering.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I love that skin! It looks good on the Blackberry, too.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here it is at full-size:


----------

